# Lucia Popp talking



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

I had never heard Lucia Popp talk until I happened to find these 2 videos:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Aurelian said:


> I had never heard Lucia Popp talk until I happened to find these 2 videos:


Very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Maybe a thread on talking opera singers in in order.


----------



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

2 more videos, from 1985!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Aurelian said:


> 2 more videos, from 1985!


Alas Aurelion it's cast your pearls before swine, only a few connoisseurs .


----------

